# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  Feeling bad,need some help

## Ratherblue2

Hi,three days ago I stopped taking Antipsychotic Zyprexa 2.5mg and switched to Lexapro 5mg.I just stopped taking Zyprexa and take Lexapro daily.I didnt have any problem until this morning,I woke up knowing something isnt right I was feeling very anxious,my first contact was with my dad and I just replied him monotonely when he talked to me.Now at work I just dont feel like talking,I am afraid and dont understand what is happening.Should I talk to the doctor in a few days time if all is still not well?

----------


## Suzi

Did your dr tell you to just switch? It could be a combination of stopping and starting side effects, so hopefully it should lessen.. Can I ask why you switched? Definitely talk to your Dr if you are still struggling.

----------


## Ratherblue2

I discussed with my doctor and he agreed on the switched.I switch because of sexual side effect of Zyprexa.

----------


## OldMike

Hi Ratherblue2 welcome to DWD.

It could be that you've still got the old drug in your system and it is reacting with the new drug, if the side effects persist or worsen you should go back to your GP and discuss it with him/her.

----------


## Suzi

> I discussed with my doctor and he agreed on the switched.I switch because of sexual side effect of Zyprexa.


Fair enough. Glad you discussed this with your GP openly..

----------

